# Supply house vs. Lowe's or Home Depot



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

The local Lowe's has a retired sparky in the aisle that is fun to chat with. I am not always happy with myself when I go there, since it means that I am contributing to my local supply houses consolidating, or even the small ones going under.

I do buy wire at the box stores when it's on sale, because they must buy it by the boatload. They beat the supply houses by 10-30 % on wire. 

I think about what would happen if there was only a few wholesale houses in town. That would be bad for us in the long run, so I try to pass along the costs to customers since the community benefits from wholesale houses being around town.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on how much you're talking. Supply house may have a higher price on items, but you'll save on others. And, if your supply house carries what you need when you need it, you're saving money right there. 

F*cktard and Blowes don't carry everything you need.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

You also have to consider that your time running around getting the "best prices" usually cost more than you saved - in lost labor.

Does your supply house deliver? If so do they charge for delivery? That can be a huge value especially on larger jobs. Or if you live in rural area like I do. I have 2 supply houses that run regular routes and can stop at my shop two times a week, and they are both 40 miles from me. That alone is worth whatever price they charge.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Like the others said, it depends how much higher the supply house was. Me personally don't shop at supply houses very often, They usually are out of stock on basic items, they close at 5pm and the counter guys almost always f up the simplest orders.

In theory they are nice with the delivery and having what you need, I'm willing to pay more for that service, but lately I feel I'm paying more at supply houses and getting 0 service in return. I called in an order just today for 10 metal old work boxes...the response " oh we are out of those " how in the hell does a major supplier GEXPRO run out of metal cut in boxes ? Reminds me of a a few years ago, I went into a pizza place and ordered a meatball sub, dude behind the counter asks me if I want sauce on it. ????? who gets a meatball sub without sauce ?

If I have to wait a week for a simple 3 phase breaker at my supply house, I'll just save the gas money and order it online and have it a few days.

I have accounts at almost all major suppliers around me and they are all the same. 

I stock at least a month's worth of supplies for the trucks in my shop, so I only go to HD or wherever a couple times a month when it is convenient for me ( usually at 8pm ) when the counter guys are watching Ammerican Idol


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Depends on how much you're talking. Supply house may have a higher price on items, but you'll save on others. And, if your supply house carries what you need when you need it, you're saving money right there.
> 
> F*cktard and Blowes don't carry everything you need.


 
Where is F*cktard's ? We don't have those around here


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

danickstr said:


> I think about what would happen if there was only a few wholesale houses in town. That would be bad for us in the long run, so I try to pass along the costs to customers since the community benefits from wholesale houses being around town.


"Redistribution of Wealth Electric... We're not just an Electrical contractor, we're also a stealth social program" :laughing:


It's business, the idea is to make money. If I can keep more money in my pocket by finding supplies being sold for less that's that's what I do. I can do it, they can help. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I only go to a big box when there is no other option. All of the supply houses here are locally owned and I like the idea of keeping money in the local economy as much as possible. 
With a supply house you may pay slightly more on some items but you are getting a service. 
I'm betting the guys who that go to the big boxes to save a few cents are the same ones that are all over the craigslist guys.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have accounts at all the supply houses too. There is only so much time in the day. Sometimes the big boxes have what the supply house doesn't. I can't understand why I can get a 40 space main breaker QO panel for $30 less at HD than a QO main lug at the least expensive supply house. I'm not going to get any switch gear there, but come on.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

In my experience, panels, breakers and romex are cheaper at the Depot than at the SH. But I love the SH I go to because they normally have everything I need excluding those God awful Carlon boxes. The other thing that sucks about HD or Blowes are the UPC stickers all over everything. PITA taking that stuff off during installation.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> In my experience, panels, breakers and romex are cheaper at the Depot than at the SH. But I love the SH I go to because they normally have everything I need excluding those God awful Carlon boxes. The other thing that sucks about HD or Blowes are the UPC stickers all over everything. PITA taking that stuff off during installation.


Carlon's! There you go again, dissing a perfectly fine box for most installations.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I keep reading this same theme (that lowes/home ****** beats supply house prices). last year I checked it out, and my main supplier (rexel) is within pennies on stuff like romex, and better on some stuff. I guess if you are just doing resi its the same to go to retards and buy stuff, but usually when I have really needed something for a real job, all they have in stock is exactly 1/2 of what I need to complete the job (can you say usesless). And as others have pointed out, my salesman at rexel/captial supply/graybar will fax me quotes and price sheets in a jiffy, and also work with me on prices (yes folks, you can negotiate with your supply house because they do work on commission). they will also hunt down hard to find stuff, and find alternates for fixtures that are cheaper (and deliver to jobsite next day). You just can't get that kind of help from ****** depo.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Where is F*cktard's ? We don't have those around here


 Menards! Save BIG money at Menards...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The other thing that sucks about HD or Blowes are the UPC stickers all over everything. PITA taking that stuff off during installation.


Why would you remove the UPC stickers? Exposed work?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree. seeing a upc sticker on pieces of pipe you ran makes me cringe.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The 2" I get from my suppliers have barcodes and I have to paint the conduit. I paint over the sticker and aim the painted sticker out of view. Time is $.


----------



## Vegas Cole (Feb 7, 2010)

Rich R said:


> Like the others said, it depends how much higher the supply house was. Me personally don't shop at supply houses very often, They usually are out of stock on basic items, they close at 5pm and the counter guys almost always f up the simplest orders.
> 
> In theory they are nice with the delivery and having what you need, I'm willing to pay more for that service, but lately I feel I'm paying more at supply houses and getting 0 service in return. I called in an order just today for 10 metal old work boxes...the response " oh we are out of those " how in the hell does a major supplier GEXPRO run out of metal cut in boxes ? Reminds me of a a few years ago, I went into a pizza place and ordered a meatball sub, dude behind the counter asks me if I want sauce on it. ????? who gets a meatball sub without sauce ?
> 
> ...


 
Buddy,your a riot. My co. is small and continues building everyday. I feel that since I have the time to shop why not take advantage of it. 

Also has anyone notice the price hike in copper lately.. OUCH! 500' #6 stranded $155 at Lowes now $230.. bummer!!!!


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> The other thing that sucks about HD or Blowes are the UPC stickers all over everything. PITA taking that stuff off during installation.


I don't think I have ever seen a stick of pipe without a sticker on it. 
Mostly use SilverSlick and its always from a supply house, still a sticker on it. All the pipe I have ran has been from a SH, and not the same one always. 

EMT is way cheaper at the SH. 


The last large condo unit I worked on (something like 600 total units between 4 buildings) all the BX came from home depot. HD even delivered by the semi truck full. Bosses said they saved something like 25% over what the SH price. I don't know exactly how much wire was needed for the units... but 25% cheaper for that much wire had to be a MASSIVE savings.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Carlon's! There you go again, dissing a perfectly fine box for most installations.


Very true... home owners, home improvement guys, and trunk slammers just love the blue color..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Rich R said:


> Where is F*cktard's ? We don't have those around here


How do you get them out of the wheel chair?


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

Most of my supply shopping consists of many sources... I typically get Romex, panels and some fittings at the big box stores...SH can't touch the prices for identical things. They try but they just can't do it. However, I get meterpans, SE cable and fittings in quantity at the supply house.. they give me better prices... but it gets better.. becasue then I take the quote from the supply house and go to Home Depot where they will price match it and take 10% of the difference off...I then use Home Depot gift cards I purchased at Price Chopper to get my .50 cents off a gallon of gas for every $250 spent. I know it sounds redundant but I have a nice streamlined process I use that takes minimal effort... and the savings I get on material are worth it... On larger jobs when I have more time, I will utilize the internet for even more savings...my material shopping methods have saved me thousands of dollars a year..


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That's why they call you "versajoe"....you are so versatile.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

try getting three phase eq. from the box stores


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

The main things I have noticed that are cheaper at home centers are the high volume items they sell. 

Things such as 1 and 2 pole breakers up to 60 amp (good luck finding a 25, 35 or 45 if that is what you need), 12 and 14 AWG NM cable and possibly 10 AWG. All other sizes are cheaper at supply house. 

El cheapo grade switches, receptacles, wall plates and non metallic boxes for use with NM cable all are usually cheaper at home center. 

Most other items are either more expensive or about same as supply house or if a really good bargain they are just plain junk.

Supply houses will give you better rates if you ask for quotes for a whole project many times vs coming in and picking up the same items a little bit at a time. 

Items you use a lot you should buy in larger quantities, many supply houses sell things by the case, pallet, skid, or whatever cheaper than individual items. 

Purchase items for multiple smaller jobs at same time or throw extra items on your purchases for a larger job to be used for smaller jobs can also save some money.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I agree. seeing a upc sticker on pieces of pipe you ran makes me cringe.


Is it really any different than seeing the Wheatland or (insert manufacturer's name here) sticker?

Those UPC stickers ensure that you are paying the same low price every time, unlike the supply house which will usually sneak items in at higher costs anywhere they can.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*You all are screwing yourselfs.*

Box stores: the price is there- Joe homeowner (thinks) he knows what you paid. Therefore wants YOU to run around and get it for him at COST.\ What no time/labor involved?
Sorry 'Dude', Pay for my knowledge. IE: Knowing what to get and where to get it,when you need it.

When was the last time you called a big box store- placed an order- and said- "I can't get there until 20 mins after you close"=-

And found your complete order behind a bush? Priceless!
Or the time- OFF hours- emergency work- Man I need ---What ever- And-
There was a guy/gal to open up and get you what you needed.

Try that with the Box store.

Box stores are for an emergency. And most times don't have what you need. so you 'HACK' it in,with what they offer.

I will take my local supply house and my own personal inside sales guy any day of the week.
If you got a good inside sales guy, He/she (God this PC crap makes me wanna Puke) will tell you when to buy at the Box store.

I will and do buy mostly at my local supply houses. Loyalty,trust and respect, Are still intact.


When we lose that....


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm from North Wilkesboro NC. Lowe's Home Improvement IS my local supply house!


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

leland said:


> Box stores: the price is there- Joe homeowner (thinks) he knows what you paid. Therefore wants YOU to run around and get it for him at COST.\ What no time/labor involved?
> Sorry 'Dude', Pay for my knowledge. IE: Knowing what to get and where to get it,when you need it.
> 
> When was the last time you called a big box store- placed an order- and said- "I can't get there until 20 mins after you close"=-
> ...


Supply houses thrive on guys like you. as I said in earlier post I have no problem paying for a service, but I honestly can't see the service from my local supply houses. Because the guy put your parts behind a bush they are the greatest thing since sliced bread ? maybe if they stayed open past 4:57pm he wouldn't have had to put them behind that bush.

The supply houses by me don't have what I need either, I'll put an order in and also find half was filled. I suspect most posting about supply houses being great are employees. I go to extremes to make sure every item I have to use on a daily basis is in stock

Some guys posted that only resi hacks shop at big box, I do all types of work from Resi to Industrial, If I need 3 phase equipment I'll call one of the 6 + suppliers I use, if they tell me it will be a week I'll go find it online myself and cut they're mark up out

I don't care what joe homeowner thinks I paid for materials, cause I tell joe homeowner he is paying a mark up for warranty and my time to get materials. I have never had the need to call a supplier in the middle of the night to open up for an emergency call.... see I have a shop and stock basic stuff that I will need, I can see calling them if you work out of your trunck


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I only go to a big box when there is no other option. All of the supply houses here are locally owned and I like the idea of keeping money in the local economy as much as possible.
> With a supply house you may pay slightly more on some items but you are getting a service.
> I'm betting the guys who that go to the big boxes to save a few cents are the same ones that are all over the craigslist guys.


It's the economies of scale. Wal-Mart, HD, Lowe's with their own national accounts and distribution centers can purchase directly from the manufacturer and cut expenses from having to go with middle layer distributors.

For those costly one of the kind thing, it doesn't make sense for local supply house to keep them and you're better off having those over nighted from large national companies that serve individual buyers.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Everybody can argue this either way. But in reality it's whatever works for you.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We use a combination of all 3. Big blue and orange and the supply house.
I buy wire and breakers at the big box stores. I buy panels fitting etc from supply house. If I need something and big blue or orange is close by I'm there. Seems the supply house is always further away. Time is money you know.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

millerdrr said:


> I'm from North Wilkesboro NC. Lowe's Home Improvement IS my local supply house!


I don't mean to say there is anything wrong with that but I would guess that you primarily do residential work and they carry almost everythning you ever need. 

Try buying anything three phase or over 250 volt from them. Probably not going to happen. 

Same for anything over 200 amp (maybe - a 320A meter socket but that is about it). You are definately not going to find motor control equipment (outside of maybe a definite purpose contactor), process controls, hazardous location equipment, Enclosures larger than 12x12x4 (and these will only be NEMA 1 and 3R type), commercial/industrial lighting they have is very limited, conductors longer than 500 feet (with exception of 1000 foot reels of NM cable), condutcors larger than 250Kcmil, or how about something like a shunt trip breaker.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

kwired said:


> I don't mean to say there is anything wrong with that but I would guess that you primarily do residential work and they carry almost everythning you ever need.
> 
> Try buying anything three phase or over 250 volt from them. Probably not going to happen.
> 
> Same for anything over 200 amp (maybe - a 320A meter socket but that is about it). You are definately not going to find motor control equipment (outside of maybe a definite purpose contactor), process controls, hazardous location equipment, Enclosures larger than 12x12x4 (and these will only be NEMA 1 and 3R type), commercial/industrial lighting they have is very limited, conductors longer than 500 feet (with exception of 1000 foot reels of NM cable), condutcors larger than 250Kcmil, or how about something like a shunt trip breaker.


 

Our big box stores don't carry anything 3 phase at all.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't expect them to either.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Supply houses thrive on guys like you. as I said in earlier post I have no problem paying for a service, but I honestly can't see the service from my local supply houses. Because the guy put your parts behind a bush they are the greatest thing since sliced bread ? maybe if they stayed open past 4:57pm he wouldn't have had to put them behind that bush.
> 
> The supply houses by me don't have what I need either, I'll put an order in and also find half was filled. I suspect most posting about supply houses being great are employees. I go to extremes to make sure every item I have to use on a daily basis is in stock
> 
> ...


If you have a size 4 motor starter fail in the middle of the night or on a weekend and need to get it going ASAP do you have one in your shop?

I have basic stuff too but not everything that I get service calls for is basic stuff. If someone were to blow an 800 amp fuse I will not have one but most supply houses should. I am not going to stock an item that I will need in an emergency once every 25 years.

All of us are in a different situation. My supply houses are a 40 mile drive from where I live and work. So are the big box stores. The supply house has regular scheduled delivery times and is well worth not driving there to pick up any item unless it is absolutely needed today and they do not deliver today. If they do not have something locally they often have it at another location and I can have it on UPS next day. Big box stores deliver but you better have an order large enough to fill the truck or you will get killed on delivery charges.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

kwired said:


> The supply house has regular scheduled delivery times and is well worth not driving there to pick up any item unless it is absolutely needed today and they do not deliver today.


Smaller things (basically anything that fits in a box and realm of parcel shipping) with adequate value to overcome the shipping cost planned in advance defeats the purpose of buying from a local supply house.

Local delivery is good for conduits, hazmats, 8' fluorescent lamps,other long objects and things requiring a forklift to pick up. 

Reducing expenses is just as important as increasing income.


----------



## bav_21 (Nov 27, 2009)

Went to Rona to get the stuff I needed cause they were closer. Apparently they don't have any wire past #6 anymore so I ended up at the supplier anyways.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

kwired said:


> I don't mean to say there is anything wrong with that but I would guess that you primarily do residential work and they carry almost everythning you ever need.


Nope, never wired a house, except for my boss's house. I said that because they were founded out of my hometown, although they recently moved their HQ about sixty miles south. They still have a large office in town, and have made many people around here filthy rich, although their stock option program hasn't seen the gains like it did in the eighties and nineties. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Ironically, Lowes is actually our only customer. They keep about thirty of us pretty busy; so much so that we practically never do anything else. So I sorta have a vested interest in encouraging ya'll to shop there! 

FYI, they will order just about anything for you, just like a regular supply house. Just head over to contractor sales, wait patiently for the employee who has no idea what you are talking about, and they will give you a quote. Bring a competitor quote with you and they should match. I'd much prefer to deal with a guy that has to be educated on what I need, than a guy who understands the products well, but is paid on commission and tries to rip me off.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

millerdrr said:


> Nope, never wired a house, except for my boss's house. I said that because they were founded out of my hometown, although they recently moved their HQ about sixty miles south. They still have a large office in town, and have made many people around here filthy rich, although their stock option program hasn't seen the gains like it did in the eighties and nineties. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: Ironically, Lowes is actually our only customer. They keep about thirty of us pretty busy; so much so that we practically never do anything else. So I sorta have a vested interest in encouraging ya'll to shop there!
> 
> FYI, they will order just about anything for you, just like a regular supply house. Just head over to contractor sales, wait patiently for the employee who has no idea what you are talking about, and they will give you a quote. Bring a competitor quote with you and they should match. I'd much prefer to deal with a guy that has to be educated on what I need, than a guy who understands the products well, but is paid on commission and tries to rip me off.


I don't have too much against Lowes, but the nearest store from me is 100 miles away. When I have been there I noticed they have a lot of brands that professionals use (not just electrical either). As far as electrical product prices I didn't think they were any better priced than my supply houses with maybe an exception for a few high volume sale items like I mentioned in another post.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Smaller things (basically anything that fits in a box and realm of parcel shipping) with adequate value to overcome the shipping cost planned in advance defeats the purpose of buying from a local supply house.
> 
> Local delivery is good for conduits, hazmats, 8' fluorescent lamps,other long objects and things requiring a forklift to pick up.
> 
> Reducing expenses is just as important as increasing income.


Customer down time needs to be factored in here also. I have had things shipped via overnight service and the shipping was more than the cost of the item ordered. But customer could not afford the down time vs the shipping charge.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Coolest Electrical wholesaler I've shopped at is in Salt Lake city. Name of the place is ESP+, They have the place set up like a grocery store for everyday items. Grab a grocery, or rubbermaid cart, grab what you need, go to the counter and tell them to get your "will call" special order stuff, and you're out of there quick! Sure, it takes a couple of times through the store, but you get what you need quicker than the average wholesale house, and they do all kinds of special ordering.:thumbsup:


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

What about Walmart for electrical supplies?:laughing::laughing::laughing:
They sell GE brand materials. I never bought anything there except bulbs and noticed they sell boxes, romex connectors and other parts.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Do I even have to tell you my view on this? :icon_wink:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

kwired said:


> Customer down time needs to be factored in here also. I have had things shipped via overnight service and the shipping was more than the cost of the item ordered. But customer could not afford the down time vs the shipping charge.


Thats true too. What was the part? Things like $100ea fuses that are seldom used are things worth paying $200 to overnight. 

There are times when you incur the stock out cost from not having every parts imaginable and your competitor who happened to have it get the job, but that's not necessarily a bad thing when the inventorying cost saved exceed the occasional lost revenue.



pawirenut said:


> What about Walmart for electrical supplies?:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> They sell GE brand materials. I never bought anything there except bulbs and noticed they sell boxes, romex connectors and other parts.


Why not if you just happen to come across a situation when you don't have enough materials to cover emergency calls at 4AM?


----------

